# What breeds? My view!



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

I *have NOT* put this up for controversy or to start a crossbreed/pedigree argument because we are all entitled to our opinions, although having been a dog owner for nearly 50 years I have, lilke many a good amount of knowledge in the breeds that I have owned and dogs generally, I can give more advice on the breeds I have owned ie: OESD's, Brittany Spaniels, Labradors, Border Collies and now latterly Doodles. I would NOT give specific advice on a breed I didn't have experience with; neither would I be derogatory to other breeds that I wouldn't choose to have for whatever reason, in fact I won't even mention those as not to incite the owners of those breeds. Clueless commented on another thread that she has nothing against doodles, but has against the doodle breeders.... why? and what breeders do you support then? I personally don't really agree witht the "designer dogs"- nor the tag of it, because I think they are being extorted by breeders using the term and silly names to charge extortionate prices for what other people on here have already said are mongrels... well crossbreeds to be correct; anyway IMO the trouble is that the doodle has become, in some peoples' eyes classed under the designer dog label. Now THAT does offend me. A man said yesterday to me and hubbie "well they are new aren't they? Theyv'e only been around for a few years...." Not really, but then some people have commented that 30 is nothing compared to say, Staffies, Bulldogs (well before they were messed with) - how many years doesn't matter except that whilst I agree there are doodle breeders who advertise "non-shedding" and charge extortionate prices, there is no standard conformity of type; but I personally always tell people that many doodles DO moult; luckily mine don't - well Ruby doesn't at all and Dyson loses about 10 hairs a day according to my hoover - if people ask me about doodles with an interest to getting one, I explain the "luckydip" factor; the moulting issues; the personality issues.... meaning that whilst to help the moulting issues, you can go for a curlier, poodle type coat, the nature of them, whilst being good natured, happy dogs with on the whole no malice towards any living thing, the breed can be hyperactive...Luckily, we got Ruby who is very laid back except for the odd doodle dash and then Dyson... well he was a trainee assistance dog who for his sins is too easily distracted and skittish meaning he failed which is why we adopted him. Essentially though they are lovable, loyal, friendly to all and well, i think I should stop gushing about them!

Sorry for the length of this thread, but I just wanted to a) clarify my feelings and b) say that this world has choices in everything..courtesy costs nothing and consideration towards other people's feelings should always be taken. Finally, IMO although it isn't possible easily to announciate when writing, so things can be misconstrued, it is the person reading that misconstrues rather than the writer and there are some people on here who don't seem to see that.

So, please in future when doodles are asked about etc. can you remember this and not try and jump in with negatives, or at least use positives too otherwise people feel you are "Anti doodles" and also it is better that I don't start telling my feelings about different breeds as not to offend!

Thank you bothering to read this and hopefully you will read nothing into this other than I have put as nothing is meant to offend!


----------



## ThomBassmonkey (Jul 17, 2009)

People should be free to pick whatever breed they want and not have to justify it.

Likewise, people should be respectful to all breeds. It's all personal preference, there's always going to be someone that likes and disliikes the breed regardless and it's not hard to show a little restraint if you don't like the breed. If you're going to criticise something just stick to pure facts rather than opinions.

Finally people should be tolerant of others criticising their breed (so long as it's just). Crossbreeds are pot luck and can be anywhere between the two parent breeds, noone can argue with that and I've seen that fact starting arguments before between defensive doodle owners and aggressive posters that dislike crosses.


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

Hence why I put this thread on... thank you for your constructive reply x


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

I actually have asked if we could have a sticky regarding doodles.
About their history,generation types the allergy myths etc.
I would be willing to do this if allowed.
Then as soon as new folk are interested in this type of dog we could say look at the sticky.
I am sure it would help and stop alot of for and against threads.


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

I will be very surprised if this doesn't end in some sort of long drawn-out argument 

The 'doddles' I've seen are lovely and I have nothing against them or any other crossbreed for that matter; but I do disagree with 'crossbreeding'. I strongly believe in responible, ethical breeding. 

I advocate: Health Testing, researching pedigrees, only breeding if you are improving the breed, have the right temperment dogs etc. Therefore I wouldn't condone any sort of crossbreeding; that isn't just referring to 'doodle' it's across the whole spectrum.

These are just my personal opinions, I will leave the thread now as I know where this will end up and to honest I for one am fed up with all the agruments on the forum at the moment; it's ruining it.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

theres a man who lives near us who has a doodle its gorges really fuzzy more poodle then labrador so cute and quite mad arr


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Ally Have you got a thing about SBT's and enlighten me how they have been messed around with please as you keep stating this yet won't answer the question


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

Hang on, your opinion is more important is it? So, am I reading that you imply that DOODLE breeders don't do healthchecks nor are good breeders? Contrary really - you like doodles but not crossbreeds...... All your so called pedigrees come from crossbreeds and mongrels and only became pedigrees due to humans and the KC.....that doesn't make them any better or worse. The thing with doodles is that they were crossed and tweeked to help improve the breed and make suitable for use... not abused to please the KC with their "breed standards" even if they end up causing the dogs life long suffering and poor quality of life. Hey, does that make breeders of Staffies, Pugs, Boxers etc. animal abusers?

Wasn't why I wrote this thread TBH but should have expected this from closed people!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

But me and clueless did not in that thread say we had owned the breed or give specific advice about them..All we did was let the OP know what to expect from ANY cross litter! what is so wrong about that..

Just like some one that has never owned a chinese crested could say "remember they need a lot of skin care think carefully about owning one" us crested owners wouldnt jump down peoples backs for saying that..

If you want to find our clueless views then why not pm her because this as we all know will kick off..

and we are not allowed to talk about cross breeds anyway!

bye...


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh bum!! I typed out a reply and chuffin' tinternet crashed on me!!!

Can I ask why, and I am honestly interested, Labradoodles should be perceived any differently to other fashionable cross breeds? I still know of people who are only just hearing about them, so can understand the view of the people you spoke to.

Any breeder has intent behind their reason for breeding, and it's that intent that often shows you whether or not they are responsible. 

And I'm just adding a disclaimer here, although I'm not a doodle fan, it is anyone's right to make up their mind about these things, the unfortunate thing is that a lot of people are attracted first and foremost to the name. Some of them make fantastic pets I'm sure, but so do an awful lot of dogs, and I honestly (and I'm really emphasising this is not meant to be derogatory, just giving an honest opinion) can't see the point in this type of breeding? I'm willing to listen to all sides of the argument though, and really, it is down to individual preference.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

ally said:


> not abused to please the KC with their "breed standards" even if they end up causing the dogs life long suffering and poor quality of life. Hey, does that make breeders of Staffies, animal abusers?


Again I refer to your quote,tell me more please


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

omg see things are still the same
how come it is always pedigree verse cross on this forum


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

am i being completely stupid in thinking if humans had nothing to do with dogs they'd all be crossed as they wouldnt know what was what?? breeding has came about through humans playing god, no??


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I have nothing against any sort of dog. It's the breeders that worry me. Those that breed purely for the money and without the health testing. I personally think doodles are beautiful but not a breed I would own.

Saying that I would not actively cross two breeds but I am not a breeder (don't pretend to know about it either) and there's only one breed that I'm really interested in; GSDs


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

ally said:


> I *have NOT* put this up for controversy or to start a crossbreed/pedigree argument because we are all entitled to our opinions, although having been a dog owner for nearly 50 years I have, lilke many a good amount of knowledge in the breeds that I have owned and dogs generally, I can give more advice on the breeds I have owned ie: OESD's, Brittany Spaniels, Labradors, Border Collies and now latterly Doodles. I would NOT give specific advice on a breed I didn't have experience with; neither would I be derogatory to other breeds that I wouldn't choose to have for whatever reason, in fact I won't even mention those as not to incite the owners of those breeds. Clueless commented on another thread that she has nothing against doodles, but has against the doodle breeders.... why? and what breeders do you support then? I personally don't really agree witht the "designer dogs"- nor the tag of it, because I think they are being extorted by breeders using the term and silly names to charge extortionate prices for what other people on here have already said are mongrels... well crossbreeds to be correct; anyway IMO the trouble is that the doodle has become, in some peoples' eyes classed under the designer dog label. Now THAT does offend me. A man said yesterday to me and hubbie "well they are new aren't they? Theyv'e only been around for a few years...." Not really, but then some people have commented that 30 is nothing compared to say, Staffies, Bulldogs (well before they were messed with) - how many years doesn't matter except that whilst I agree there are doodle breeders who advertise "non-shedding" and charge extortionate prices, there is no standard conformity of type; but I personally always tell people that many doodles DO moult; luckily mine don't - well Ruby doesn't at all and Dyson loses about 10 hairs a day according to my hoover - if people ask me about doodles with an interest to getting one, I explain the "luckydip" factor; the moulting issues; the personality issues.... meaning that whilst to help the moulting issues, you can go for a curlier, poodle type coat, the nature of them, whilst being good natured, happy dogs with on the whole no malice towards any living thing, the breed can be hyperactive...Luckily, we got Ruby who is very laid back except for the odd doodle dash and then Dyson... well he was a trainee assistance dog who for his sins is too easily distracted and skittish meaning he failed which is why we adopted him. Essentially though they are lovable, loyal, friendly to all and well, i think I should stop gushing about them!
> 
> Sorry for the length of this thread, but I just wanted to a) clarify my feelings and b) say that this world has choices in everything..courtesy costs nothing and consideration towards other people's feelings should always be taken. Finally, IMO although it isn't possible easily to announciate when writing, so things can be misconstrued, it is the person reading that misconstrues rather than the writer and there are some people on here who don't seem to see that.
> 
> ...


year right these threads always start arguments and then members get warnings and called bullies


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

All of our dogs would not be here today if it was not for our humans breeding them.
So lets just learn to get along or ignore.
I do not go on breeds which i do not own or are not keen on saying things about them.
All dogs were crossed at some stage.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

So what people want it for members to only talk about breeds they own..
Why ? when you know something about a breed why not tell it weather it be a good or a bad point! ? I dont get it..you dont need to own a breed to know what there coat types and looks are..yes may be tempermant but not the rest: people may have researched a breed far longer than some one that owns it !!..I find it un-beliveable people want members to only talk about breeds they own..So we should only talk in the health section if we have been through the same with our dog ? only comment in the training section if we have been through it ? okies:


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Colsy said:


> All of our dogs would not be here today if it was not for our humans breeding them.
> So lets just learn to get along or ignore.
> I do not go on breeds which i do not own or are not keen on saying things about them.
> All dogs were crossed at some stage.


Its a shame that these threads keep starting arguments i like all different dogs cross or pedigree.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

I think the issue is that we accept that our dogs, if bred, can have an element of "chance" about the result. The problem we seem to have is that some KC breed owners / breeders state "well with a cross its pot luck on looks and temperment" inferring that KC recognised dogs (I'll refrain from the word pedigree as our crosses have pedigree as well) are consistent, which of course is not true at all.

We've had several KC paperwork holding border collies and no two have ever been the same be it by looks or temperment.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> So what people want it for members to only talk about breeds they own..
> Why ? when you know something about a breed why not tell it weather it be a good or a bad point! ? I dont get it..you dont need to own a breed to know what there coat types and looks are..yes may be tempermant but not the rest: people may have researched a breed far longer than some one that owns it !!..I find it un-beliveable people want members to only talk about breeds they own..So we should only talk in the health section if we have been through the same with our dog ? only comment in the training section if we have been through it ? okies:


i think this thread as been made start a argument

i like all breeds of dogs and i feel its a shame that we can not have our say with out getting a warning


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> I think the issue is that we accept that our dogs, if bred, can have an element of "chance" about the result. The problem we seem to have is that some KC breed owners / breeders state "well with a cross its pot luck on looks and temperment" inferring that KC recognised dogs (I'll refrain from the word pedigree as our crosses have pedigree as well) are consistent, which of course is not true at all.
> 
> We've had several KC paperwork holding border collies and no two have ever been the same be it by looks or temperment.


Well i sure said about the fact you dont know what your going to get in a litter of crosses..But not once did i say that pedigree are consistent nor did i come across like that in any of my posts..
Like i have said hundreds of times i have nothing against people that own crosses..but i have every right to point things out to people intrested in a certain cross if i know it..People that own them just seem to come on and say yes there a lovely dog blah blah..but not one person came on that thread and made the OP aware of the fact you dont know what you may get from the litter apart from people that have never owned them why ? you have to be able to tell the good with the bad..or there is no point.

Oh and i would also like to add i never spoke about just doddles i spoke about ALL cross litters


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Elmo the Bear said:


> I think the issue is that we accept that our dogs, if bred, can have an element of "chance" about the result. The problem we seem to have is that some KC breed owners / breeders state "well with a cross its pot luck on looks and temperment" inferring that KC recognised dogs (I'll refrain from the word pedigree as our crosses have pedigree as well) are consistent, which of course is not true at all.
> 
> We've had several KC paperwork holding border collies and no two have ever been the same be it by looks or temperment.


how can you say that your dogs pedigree was not made up?

my kc dogs one are correct.


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

Firstly, if everyone replied like Corrine and Sequeena all would well. They get their message across without aggression and nastiness. As doodle owners, we get slated by certain forum members whatever we post; whether it is doodle related or not. Is that coincidence or what?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

cav said:


> i think this thread as been made start a argument
> 
> i like all breeds of dogs and i feel its a shame that we can not have our say with out getting a warning


I agree..people can bad mouth "pedigree" dogs until the cows comes home..but we darent say one thing about a cross..shame really..im out before i get in more trouble


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

ally said:


> Firstly, if everyone replied like Corrine and Sequeena all would well. They get their message across without aggression and nastiness. As doodle owners, we get slated by certain forum members whatever we post; whether it is doodle related or not. Is that coincidence or what?


I presume your not going to answer my posts,3 times I have asked you to explain.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

ally said:


> Firstly, if everyone replied like Corrine and Sequeena all would well. They get their message across without aggression and nastiness. As doodle owners, we get slated by certain forum members whatever we post; whether it is doodle related or not. Is that coincidence or what?


hey ive had loads of insults about my dogs on here 
why you been so touchy

we all have different views on breeding:001_tt2:


----------



## ThomBassmonkey (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm getting a labradoodle pup soon, after a search online for a few months we felt that (even allowing for the variations) it was the dog for us. After seeing the pups and parents, we've put a deposit on one.

It'd be a shame if I didn't feel I could talk about my dog on a dog forum because certain people will rise to an argument because they don't like the breed and other people will aggressively defend their dog's breed (both sides as much at fault).

Maybe we should have a forum rule where if you say something bad about a breed, you have to say something good too. That way people who just don't like the breed full stop shouldn't post because they won't have anything positive to say and when people do post criticism, the doodle owners can't be too offended because there's a positive statement there too.  Kind of petty, but it does feel like something is needed.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> I presume your not going to answer my posts,3 times I have asked you to explain.


eeeerm wonder why

they always jump on the staffies dont they


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

cav said:


> hey ive had loads of insults about my dogs on here
> why you been so touchy
> 
> we all have different views on breeding:001_tt2:


Agreed...me to because there bald :lol: i would also like to say i have never slated a doddle owner nor a doddle itself..so please stop trying to make out i have..I have no idea who owns what breed and as far as i was aware colsy and her husband was the only ones.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

cav said:


> eeeerm wonder why
> 
> they always jump on the staffies dont they


It seems like it,
I would be interested to know how the breed standard has messed up the SBT and it's health from Ally's point of veiw.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

ally said:


> Firstly, if everyone replied like Corrine and Sequeena all would well. They get their message across without aggression and nastiness. As doodle owners, we get slated by certain forum members whatever we post; whether it is doodle related or not. Is that coincidence or what?


when you singled out staffies,boxers etc did you really not think some people might be angry especially as you seem so touchy where doodles are concerned.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

ThomBassmonkey said:


> I'm getting a labradoodle pup soon, after a search online for a few months we felt that (even allowing for the variations) it was the dog for us. After seeing the pups and parents, we've put a deposit on one.
> 
> It'd be a shame if I didn't feel I could talk about my dog on a dog forum because certain people will rise to an argument because they don't like the breed and other people will aggressively defend their dog's breed (both sides as much at fault).
> 
> Maybe we should have a forum rule where if you say something bad about a breed, you have to say something good too. That way people who just don't like the breed full stop shouldn't post because they won't have anything positive to say and when people do post criticism, the doodle owners can't be too offended because there's a positive statement there too.  Kind of petty, but it does feel like something is needed.


this thread is just stupid we like all types of dogs are here


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> when you singled out staffies,boxers etc did you really not think some people might be angry especially as you seem so touchy where doodles are concerned.


year i think us pedigree dog owners are been bullied


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

ThomBassmonkey said:


> I'm getting a labradoodle pup soon, after a search online for a few months we felt that (even allowing for the variations) it was the dog for us. After seeing the pups and parents, we've put a deposit on one.
> 
> It'd be a shame if I didn't feel I could talk about my dog on a dog forum because certain people will rise to an argument because they don't like the breed and other people will aggressively defend their dog's breed (both sides as much at fault).
> 
> Maybe we should have a forum rule where if you say something bad about a breed, you have to say something good too. That way people who just don't like the breed full stop shouldn't post because they won't have anything positive to say and when people do post criticism, the doodle owners can't be too offended because there's a positive statement there too.  Kind of petty, but it does feel like something is needed.


you can talk about your dog here when you get it..no one on this thread has said anything bad about them..people just get to touchy where there dogs are concerned and take things the wrong way.

omg Cav-you are right thats it hit the report buttom


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

cav said:


> year i think us pedigree dog owners are been bullied


me too:crying:


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, here we go.... according to Cav this thread was put up to put MY opinion across and ask people to be less judgemental.... what was I thinking? Certain people on here probably can't even spell that, never mind know what it means... and no I am not having a go at Dyslexics or anyones' grammer! I am just sick to death of bigotry and being made to feel second rate as a doodle owner. My other comment on this post is (and I know it hasn't been brought up on this thread yet) some of you have bleated in the past about the cost of doodles being extortionate for crossbreeds.... how much do Briards, Chinese Crested, Spinones etc cost????? Labs, Collies, Staffies, Rotties and all the other commoner breeds - sorry more popular I should have put, cost less.... but the point of this thread was and still is 
*IT IS DOWN TO CHOICE; APPRECIATE OTHER PEOPLES CHOICES AND DON'T BE SO JUDGEMENTAL AND PATRONISING( OBVIOUSLY ONLY THOSE WHO ARE!* 
_*Sadly, this forum is prone to petty arguments recently and should you take time to look back and see who are the main culprits, you will see that there are about 3-4 bolshy ones on here, spoiling it for others to enjoy. That is why I don't post much on here!*_


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> me too:crying:


aww Noush dont be sad..you love your dogs for what they are not what others try to make them! who cares what people say on a forum..if it gets to people that much what people think to there choosen breed then they need to get out more!


----------



## ThomBassmonkey (Jul 17, 2009)

cav said:


> this thread is just stupid we like all types of dogs are here


I know but it doesn't change the fact that random arguments start up too often after cross breeds have been mentioned. I've managed to avoid any on any of my threads about how excited I am (whee!  ) but I don't have him yet so it's just cute pics so far. I don't know what kind of reaction I'd get if I was asking a question about something "breed" specific. It'd probably be several people saying "doodles can be anything, that's why they're rubbish" then several other people saying "go away you don't even own one blabla". 

It really would put me off posting such a question. I'm hoping the forum becomes relaxed enough about it that if I need to post I'll feel confident doing so but at the moment I'd at least really be concious about how I worded a post like that, if I posted it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

ally said:


> Well, here we go.... according to Cav this thread was put up to put MY opinion across and ask people to be less judgemental.... what was I thinking? Certain people on here probably can't even spell that, never mind know what it means... and no I am not having a go at Dyslexics or anyones' grammer! I am just sick to death of bigotry and being made to feel second rate as a doodle owner. My other comment on this post is (and I know it hasn't been brought up on this thread yet) some of you have bleated in the past about the cost of doodles being extortionate for crossbreeds.... how much do Briards, Chinese Crested, Spinones etc cost????? Labs, Collies, Staffies, Rotties and all the other commoner breeds - sorry more popular I should have put, cost less.... but the point of this thread was and still is
> *IT IS DOWN TO CHOICE; APPRECIATE OTHER PEOPLES CHOICES AND DON'T BE SO JUDGEMENTAL AND PATRONISING( OBVIOUSLY ONLY THOSE WHO ARE!*
> _*Sadly, this forum is prone to petty arguments recently and should you take time to look back and see who are the main culprits, you will see that there are about 3-4 bolshy ones on here, spoiling it for others to enjoy. That is why I don't post much on here!*_


I see my two breeds up there.. we paid £600 for our spinone 8years ago..not that i need to tell you.. 
some of our cresteds are rescues..some of them from ex breeders and the ones we have brought in have been differnt prices depending on if there hairless/powderpuff what kennel there from and where about in the contry..
But i have seen some doddles double the price of what we have paid for some of our cresteds !!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> Ally Have you got a thing about SBT's and enlighten me how they have been messed around with please as you keep stating this yet won't answer the question





sallyanne said:


> Again I refer to your quote,tell me more please





sallyanne said:


> I presume your not going to answer my posts,3 times I have asked you to explain.





sallyanne said:


> It seems like it,
> I would be interested to know how the breed standard has messed up the SBT and it's health from Ally's point of veiw.





ally said:


> Well, here we go.... according to Cav this thread was put up to put MY opinion across and ask people to be less judgemental.... what was I thinking? Certain people on here probably can't even spell that, never mind know what it means... and no I am not having a go at Dyslexics or anyones' grammer! I am just sick to death of bigotry and being made to feel second rate as a doodle owner. My other comment on this post is (and I know it hasn't been brought up on this thread yet) some of you have bleated in the past about the cost of doodles being extortionate for crossbreeds.... how much do Briards, Chinese Crested, Spinones etc cost????? Labs, Collies, Staffies, Rotties and all the other commoner breeds - sorry more popular I should have put, cost less.... but the point of this thread was and still is
> *IT IS DOWN TO CHOICE; APPRECIATE OTHER PEOPLES CHOICES AND DON'T BE SO JUDGEMENTAL AND PATRONISING( OBVIOUSLY ONLY THOSE WHO ARE!*
> _*Sadly, this forum is prone to petty arguments recently and should you take time to look back and see who are the main culprits, you will see that there are about 3-4 bolshy ones on here, spoiling it for others to enjoy. That is why I don't post much on here!*_


*
HELLO ANYONE THERE ???

ARE THE LIGHTS ON BUT NO ONE HOME OR CAN'T YOU EXPLAIN ALLY ?*


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

ally said:


> Well, here we go.... according to Cav this thread was put up to put MY opinion across and ask people to be less judgemental.... what was I thinking? Certain people on here probably can't even spell that, never mind know what it means... and no I am not having a go at Dyslexics or anyones' grammer! I am just sick to death of bigotry and being made to feel second rate as a doodle owner. My other comment on this post is (and I know it hasn't been brought up on this thread yet) some of you have bleated in the past about the cost of doodles being extortionate for crossbreeds.... how much do Briards, Chinese Crested, Spinones etc cost????? Labs, Collies, Staffies, Rotties and all the other commoner breeds - sorry more popular I should have put, cost less.... but the point of this thread was and still is
> *IT IS DOWN TO CHOICE; APPRECIATE OTHER PEOPLES CHOICES AND DON'T BE SO JUDGEMENTAL AND PATRONISING( OBVIOUSLY ONLY THOSE WHO ARE!*
> _*Sadly, this forum is prone to petty arguments recently and should you take time to look back and see who are the main culprits, you will see that there are about 3-4 bolshy ones on here, spoiling it for others to enjoy. That is why I don't post much on here!*_


why else do a thread like this?

i feel you just dont like pedigree dogs:001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

cav said:


> why else do a thread like this?
> 
> i feel you just dont like pedigree dogs:001_tt2:


Thats the feeling i am getting too...yet we are being slated for not liking crosses when not one of us have said we dont! I grew up with rescue dogs most of witch were crosses..most of my life we have owned crosses...


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

ThomBassmonkey said:


> I know but it doesn't change the fact that random arguments start up too often after cross breeds have been mentioned. I've managed to avoid any on any of my threads about how excited I am (whee!  ) but I don't have him yet so it's just cute pics so far. I don't know what kind of reaction I'd get if I was asking a question about something "breed" specific. It'd probably be several people saying "doodles can be anything, that's why they're rubbish" then several other people saying "go away you don't even own one blabla".
> 
> It really would put me off posting such a question. I'm hoping the forum becomes relaxed enough about it that if I need to post I'll feel confident doing so but at the moment I'd at least really be concious about how I worded a post like that, if I posted it.


you should not feel like that lots of members on here will always try to help and advice you
please post away and we also love pics -so lots please


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

I presently own 5 crossbreeds and a working bred Border Collie. The crossbreeds are all rescue and I bought the collie as a puppy. Prior to these I have owned 2 Pembroke Corgis (bought as pups), a Weimaraner (rescue) a lurcher (rescue), a German Shepherd (2nd hand dog) and another crossbreed (rescue). I tend to go for personality and character - looks do not concern me that much as can be seen by my motley crew here - *My Dogs* I have no preference for pedigrees or crossbreeds, never have and I never will. I do like working bred collies but I waited over a year before finally choosing the right one for me from when I started to look for one. I have nothing against poodle crosses and would adopt one happily from a rescue if a) I did not have six dogs already! and b) If it had the character that I was attracted to, but I would not buy one from a 'breeder' as I do not support breeding for deliberate crosses and giving them fancy names to make them more saleable. That is just my opinion though and I am NOT denigrating those who do, you just will not get my money.  I have never owned a bull breed or a toy breed but that isn't to say that I wouldn't as again, I judge dogs as individuals.

Now stop flipping bickering and have more tolerance people because this is all rather petty. A bit more tolerance on both sides of the fence would be welcome.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> aww Noush dont be sad..you love your dogs for what they are not what others try to make them! who cares what people say on a forum..if it gets to people that much what people think to there choosen breed then they need to get out more!





sallyanne said:


> *
> HELLO ANYONE THERE ???
> 
> ARE THE LIGHTS ON BUT NO ONE HOME OR CAN'T YOU EXPLAIN ALLY ?*


 Sorry but you two just made me laff!:cornut:


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> *
> HELLO ANYONE THERE ???
> 
> ARE THE LIGHTS ON BUT NO ONE HOME OR CAN'T YOU EXPLAIN ALLY ?*


Hi

I think your reading has let you down here. Ally said "Staffies, Bulldogs (before they were messed around with)" so the exact quote was about bulldogs. (the comma is the key)

Love Bulldogs but they have been "messed around" with over the years. Our friend has an "old time" where the breeders are trying to get the dog back how it used to be before the current designer look (the KC promoted breed standard) kicked in. The reference to staffies was that doodles (not doddles although I think that spelling is most likely deliberate) had not been around as long as...staffies...etc.etc


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> Thats the feeling i am getting too...yet we are being slated for not liking crosses when not one of us have said we dont! I grew up with rescue dogs most of witch were crosses..most of my life we have owned crosses...


year my bernie needed a home ... did not pay for her

this is just daft i can not see what the point is

hope my spelling is ok for Ally:blushing:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

god sake elmo bear..now your getting at my spelling...very grown up must i say...now i know its doodle not doddle i wont make a mistake again...christ.


----------



## ThomBassmonkey (Jul 17, 2009)

cav said:


> you should not feel like that lots of members on here will always try to help and advice you
> please post away and we also love pics -so lots please


I know, that's what's kept me here so far. Not just the questions I've asked but answers to other threads are interesting too and I've learned more from reading threads I've not even posted in than questions I've asked.

Gratuitous puppy pic so everyone goes "awww" and stops the silly arguing  (and I get to show off Rufus hehe): Rufus and his daddy


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> Hi
> 
> I think your reading has let you down here. Ally said "Staffies, Bulldogs (before they were messed around with)" so the exact quote was about bulldogs. (the comma is the key)
> 
> Love Bulldogs but they have been "messed around" with over the years. Our friend has an "old time" where the breeders are trying to get the dog back how it used to be before the current designer look (the KC promoted breed standard) kicked in. The reference to staffies was that doodles (not doddles although I think that spelling is most likely deliberate) had not been around as long as...staffies...etc.etc


So why menton staffies then ?
She has also referred to them before in a previous thread,I take it no answer will be forthcoming regarding,SBT's,their health & standard.

What a pointless thread quite honestly.
I'm outta here!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> Hi
> 
> I think your reading has let you down here. Ally said "Staffies, Bulldogs (before they were messed around with)" so the exact quote was about bulldogs. (the comma is the key)
> 
> Love Bulldogs but they have been "messed around" with over the years. Our friend has an "old time" where the breeders are trying to get the dog back how it used to be before the current designer look (the KC promoted breed standard) kicked in. The reference to staffies was that doodles (not doddles although I think that spelling is most likely deliberate) had not been around as long as...staffies...etc.etc


I think you'll find this is the quote Sallyanne was referring too.


ally said:


> Why has Clueless always to be so derogatory about doodles? On every thread, at every oppotunity they put their claws in. Don't you think you are just nitpicking anout doodles being a "type not a breed"? Ok, the doodles have only been around 30 years, compared to lots of breeds but at least they haven't been messed around with like the Bulldogs, the Staffies, etc. etc. to the detriment of the dogs health and the breed. The beauty of the doodle is the fact that they differ to a degree. It seems that certain people come on here to nitch about doodles, but how many doodle owners slag off other breeds???? I think it's just sad that people are so bigotted.:cursing:


It states that the SBT has been messed about with to the detriment of the breed. Something the OP refuses to back up.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> I think you'll find this is the quote Sallyanne was referring too.
> 
> It states that the SBT has been messed about with to the detriment of the breed. Something the OP refuses to back up.


Thank you Nonnie,
I don't think the OP can back it up.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Elmo the Bear said:


> Hi
> 
> I think your reading has let you down here. Ally said "Staffies, Bulldogs (before they were messed around with)" so the exact quote was about bulldogs. (the comma is the key)
> 
> Love Bulldogs but they have been "messed around" with over the years. Our friend has an "old time" where the breeders are trying to get the dog back how it used to be before the current designer look (the KC promoted breed standard) kicked in. The reference to staffies was that doodles (not doddles although I think that spelling is most likely deliberate) had not been around as long as...staffies...etc.etc


well how do you explain this then........

"tweeked to help improve the breed and make suitable for use... not abused to please the KC with their "breed standards" even if they end up causing the dogs life long suffering and poor quality of life. Hey, does that make breeders of Staffies, Pugs, Boxers etc. animal abusers"


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

> i think this thread as been made start a argument


I agree, any thread started by an Op that begins with


> *I have NOT *put this up for controversy or to start a crossbreed/pedigree argument


 and ends


> Thank you bothering to read this and hopefully you will read nothing into this other than I have put as nothing is meant to offend!


is I feel, posted in the spirit that it will "cause controversy", "start an argument" and will "offend" some members.

I think most reasonable people on here just care about dogs they hate to see dogs being exploited in money driven exercises or bred in the hands of those who are totally clueless as regards the proper management of a breed or the proper care of breeding dogs.

They hate to see blind often unjustified loyalty to any breed or its breeders. *All* dogs and their breeders have faults, some more than others.
I think some on here and quite rightly so in my opinion, get very annoyed when people don't listen, call in the moderators, and go off in huffs or play the victim card.

The crossbred/pedigree argument will always be a controversial one, I do feel that the arguments are often caused by those with huge chips on their shoulders and who see slights and insults when in fact people are merely pointing out the correct way to go about breeding and caring for any dog whether pedigree or crossbreed.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

ThomBassmonkey said:


> I know, that's what's kept me here so far. Not just the questions I've asked but answers to other threads are interesting too and I've learned more from reading threads I've not even posted in than questions I've asked.
> 
> Gratuitous puppy pic so everyone goes "awww" and stops the silly arguing  (and I get to show off Rufus hehe): Rufus and his daddy


Yes im glad you have seen we are not all bad

Your dog is lovely and i hope you stick around on the forum

Good luck with Rufus i think he is going be a big lad hehe


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> So why menton staffies then ?
> She has also referred to them before in a previous thread,I take it no answer will be forthcoming regarding,SBT's,their health & standard.
> 
> What a pointless thread quite honestly.
> I'm outta here!


errr... because her post made a comparison to the length of time doodles had been bred (about 30 years) which was not as long as other breeds.. for example staffies... I thought it was us that was paranoid?


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Thank you Nonnie,
> I don't think the OP can back it up.


No it doesn't.. that's not a quote.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I am going to stay out of the argument that always starts when you put certain members in a thread.
My opinion is I don't mind designer mixes as long as they are:
1. Advertised as mixes and people are told theres no conformity of type so not every poodle cross being advertised as hypoallergenic when maybe 50% max will be
2. Priced accordingly not £1500 for a pugalier, and no I'm NOT just picking on pugaliers, or whatever
3. The parents have had every health test known for the breed and the pedigrees have been researched to find out any known problems in the lines
4. The mix of the breeds is not guaranteed to cause health of temperment problems in the puppies for exmaple 2 breeds with drastically different heights or say a bulldog/pekingese mix I'm sure its out there or 2 breeds known for having dodgy temperments in the hands of owners who don't know what they're doing.
And before anyone jumps on me yes I have do have a dog who is considered a designer mix however I didn't adopt her because shes a goldendoodle but because I liked the looks and temperment


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

<sighs heavily> :


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Nicky09 said:


> I am going to stay out of the argument that always starts when you put certain members in a thread.
> My opinion is I don't mind designer mixes as long as they are:
> 1. Advertised as mixes and people are told theres no conformity of type so not every poodle cross being advertised as hypoallergenic when maybe 50% max will be
> 2. Priced accordingly not £1500 for a pugalier, and no I'm NOT just picking on pugaliers, or whatever
> ...


Great post..I agree and that was all i tried to point out last night and again to day..and i was accused of hating the breed!  rep on its way  wont let me rep you LOL


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> No it doesn't.. that's not a quote.


Doesnt what?

Whats not a quote?


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> well how do you explain this then........
> 
> "tweeked to help improve the breed and make suitable for use... not abused to please the KC with their "breed standards" even if they end up causing the dogs life long suffering and poor quality of life. Hey, does that make breeders of Staffies, Pugs, Boxers etc. animal abusers"


I don't explain it as that wasn't the quote mentioned.... also not my quote.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Might as well give up..Plus this member has to take the p1ss out of peoples spelling..


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

I think the only person that looks a trouble maker is the person that started this thread


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> Might as well give up..Plus this member has to take the p1ss out of peoples spelling..


my spelling is bad as well but i dont care things like that just go over my head


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> I think you'll find this is the quote Sallyanne was referring too.
> 
> It states that the SBT has been messed about with to the detriment of the breed. Something the OP refuses to back up.


Sorry Nonnie but it does not state that SBTs have been messed around with... it directly refers to Bulldogs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

cav said:


> my spelling is bad as well but i dont care things like that just go over my head


my spelling has always been bad..there plenty of posts on here where people have commented on how bad my spelling is 
But why say i have spelt it like that on purpose!  very very grown up.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

My spelling is awful when I'm typing too I tend to end up having to edit my posts 5 times lol.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> Might as well give up..Plus this member has to take the p1ss out of peoples spelling..


Twice in one sentence? the rest of your spelling seems to be OK


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> Twice in one sentence? the rest of your spelling seems to be OK


erm..why would i do it on purpose..  Thats just stupied..


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> my spelling has always been bad..there plenty of posts on here where people have commented on how bad my spelling is
> But why say i have spelt it like that on purpose!  very very grown up.


year just ignore and dont take the bait

we like bad spelling on here its fab


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Nicky09 said:


> My spelling is awful when I'm typing too I tend to end up having to edit my posts 5 times lol.


I dont bother haha


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> Sorry Nonnie but it does not state that SBTs have been messed around with... it directly refers to Bulldogs.





> compared to lots of breeds but at least they haven't been messed around with like the Bulldogs, the Staffies, etc. etc. to the detriment of the dogs health and the breed.


How is that about the bulldog only? Clearly states both breeds.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> Doesnt what?
> 
> Whats not a quote?


You edited and added the quote . . very clever (not). You said the quote states SBTs had been messed about with and it does not. It states bulldogs..

Comma
a punctuation mark (,) used to indicate the separation of elements within the grammatical structure of a sentence


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

ally said:


> not abused to please the KC with their "breed standards" even if they end up causing the dogs life long suffering and poor quality of life. Hey, does that make *breeders of Staffies, Pugs, Boxers etc. animal abusers?*
> 
> Wasn't why I wrote this thread TBH but should have expected this from closed people!





Elmo the Bear said:


> Sorry Nonnie but it does not state that SBTs have been messed around with... it directly refers to Bulldogs.


I think you have misread the post this in my opinion _*IS*_ Referring to those breeds mentioned including staffies,I have only asked the OP to explain seems they can't - Why is that ?


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> How is that about the bulldog only? Clearly states both breeds.


sorry but you've done it again ... that's not a quote.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's the actual quote:

_[...]"but then some people have commented that 30 is nothing compared to say, Staffies, Bulldogs (well before they were messed with)."_

see the comma thing... ??


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Elmo the Bear said:


> You edited and added the quote . . very clever (not). You said the quote states SBTs had been messed about with and it does not. It states bulldogs..
> 
> Comma
> a punctuation mark (,) used to indicate the separation of elements within the grammatical structure of a sentence


why dont you let Ally answer?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Elmo the Bear said:


> Hi
> 
> I think your reading has let you down here. Ally said "Staffies, Bulldogs (before they were messed around with)" so the exact quote was about bulldogs. (the comma is the key)
> 
> Love Bulldogs but they have been "messed around" with over the years. Our friend has an "old time" where the breeders are trying to get the dog back how it used to be before the current designer look (the KC promoted breed standard) kicked in. The reference to staffies was that doodles (not doddles although I think that spelling is most likely deliberate) had not been around as long as...staffies...etc.etc





Elmo the Bear said:


> I don't explain it as that wasn't the quote mentioned.... also not my quote.


ok, i know it was Allys quote i just thought you were defending what she had said


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> You edited and added the quote . . very clever (not). You said the quote states SBTs had been messed about with and it does not. It states bulldogs..
> 
> Comma
> a punctuation mark (,) used to indicate the separation of elements within the grammatical structure of a sentence


I most certainly did NOT edit it. It would say if i had done would it not?

I have no reason too edit, i merely found the post that Sallyanne was referring too.

Any reason you are so rude?


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> I think you have misread the post this in my opinion _*IS*_ Referring to those breeds mentioned including staffies,I have only asked the OP to explain seems they can't - Why is that ?


How is the OP supposed to explain your opinion to you ?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> sorry but you've done it again ... that's not a quote.


If you click on the little arrow next to the name, it will send you to said quote.

It IS possible to quote from other threads btw.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

cav said:


> why dont you let Ally answer?


i think Ally has started started the thread and then done one.....knowing the thread will cause arguements.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

ally said:


> Why has Clueless always to be so derogatory about doodles? On every thread, at every oppotunity they put their claws in. Don't you think you are just nitpicking anout doodles being a "type not a breed"? Ok, the doodles have only been around 30 years, compared to lots of breeds but at least they haven't been messed around with like the Bulldogs, the Staffies, etc. etc. to the detriment of the dogs health and the breed. The beauty of the doodle is the fact that they differ to a degree. It seems that certain people come on here to nitch about doodles, but how many doodle owners slag off other breeds???? I think it's just sad that people are so bigotted.:cursing:


clearly says BOTH....


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

It does clearly say both breeds.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

animallover111 said:


> i think Ally has started started the thread and then done one.....knowing the thread will cause arguements.....


year and she as done a fine job


----------



## Joanne2412 (Jul 20, 2009)

I would just like to say that my parents have labradoodle but originally he was my dog but due to circumstances at the time he went to live with my mum and dad. We originally purchased him due to them being good with children and also i liked the look of him. I know that there are other breeds also great with children but that is what we chose!

He has grown up into a wonderful dog albeit very giddy but ultimately great with my 3 children.

I would also like to say that as everyone is an individual and all have our own opinions which is what makes us all unique but I just feel that this thread shouldnt decend into mud slinging and quote re quote. I just find it all pretty pointless and like a roundabout. 

I can understand peoples points of view regarding breeding etc and fully understand that and as i've said before it's what makes us unique and really a thread like this could really put new people off (i don't post much just tend to lurk!!) 

Thanks for reading my essay and I hope you all have a good day!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> How is the OP supposed to explain your opinion to you ?


I asked her to explain in HER opinion how the SBT has been messed around with,how the changes to the standard had affected their health from HER point of view.

I already know about my breed,in which years the standard was changed and the health issues present which have absolutely nothing to do with the breed standard.
Yet according to her on a previous thread the standard is responsible for causing the issues seen in the breed.

Now I would like ALLY to explain how the SBT has been messed with to the detriment of their health regarding the standard.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

ally said:


> Why has Clueless always to be so derogatory about doodles? On every thread, at every oppotunity they put their claws in. Don't you think you are just nitpicking anout doodles being a "type not a breed"? Ok, the doodles have only been around 30 years, compared to lots of breeds but at least they haven't been messed around with like the Bulldogs, the Staffies, etc. etc. to the detriment of the dogs health and the breed. The beauty of the doodle is the fact that they differ to a degree. It seems that certain people come on here to nitch about doodles, but how many doodle owners slag off other breeds???? I think it's just sad that people are so bigotted.:cursing:


Original post.

Link to said post http://www.petforums.co.uk/916765-post120.html

Ally has CLEARLY stated that the SBT has been messed about with to the detriment of the breeds health.

She avoiding Sallyanne on that thread, and is again avoiding answering how on this thread.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

You'll learn very quickly Joanne these kinds of threads always descend into arguments and you can almost name the people that are going to be arguing from the start.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

animallover111 said:


> i think Ally has started started the thread and then done one.....knowing the thread will cause arguements.....


But the very point is that it only started an argument because of a minority who seem to think that KC recognised dogs are in some way immune from variation.


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Can i just ask,sorry if it's already been asked,haven't had time to read whole thread,but are all the labs that are used on these crosses hip scored?

I'm asking this as a labrador breeder and i would not allow my any of my dogs to be used to create a cross and i don't know anyone else who has hips scored,eye tests,optigen screening,cnm testing done on their labs that would allow them to be used either.

No offence intended to anyone,just curious as to how, if you wanted to put a lab across your poodle you would find a THOROUGHLY health tested sire whose owners were willing to let you use him


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> But the very point is that it only started an argument because of a minority who seem to think that KC recognised dogs are in some way immune from variation.


NO it started an argument because YOU and a few others came on and stated that anyone that dares say some thing about a doodle hates them! 
see i spelt it right this time...


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> I asked her to explain in HER opinion how the SBT has been messed around with,how the changes to the standard had affected their health from HER point of view.
> 
> I already know about my breed,in which years the standard was changed and the health issues present which have absolutely nothing to do with the breed standard.
> Yet according to her on a previous thread the standard is responsible for causing the issues seen in the breed.
> ...


Think we know about our type of dogs too!
So we are equal then,we all know about our dog's.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> clearly says BOTH....


My mistake...didn't realise you were stalking Ally, I thought we were talking about this thread...


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> Can i just ask,sorry if it's already been asked,haven't had time to read whole thread,but are all the labs that are used on these crosses hip scored?
> 
> I'm asking this as a labrador breeder and i would not allow my any of my dogs to be used to create a cross and i don't know anyone else who has hips scored,eye tests,optigen screening,cnm testing done on their labs that would allow them to be used either.
> 
> No offence intended to anyone,just curious as to how, if you wanted to put a lab across your poodle you would find a THOROUGHLY health tested sire whose owners were willing to let you use him


A responsible labradoodle or whatever breeder will hip score the parents especially with the sheer amount of labs affected but many don't some feel crossbreeds are immune and others just want the money


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> My mistake...didn't realise you were stalking Ally, I thought we were talking about this thread...


Took me less than 60 seconds to find that quote and post it. Id hardly call that stalking.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> NO it started an argument because YOU and a few others came on and stated that anyone that dares say some thing about a doodle hates them!
> see i spelt it right this time...


You gonna find where I said that... or just make stuff up as usual!

You can say what you like about doodles and compare them to KC breeds... just make sure you have your "facts" right which you invariably don't. New members on here may think when you say "I'm just stating facts" that you actually are and I wouldn't want them making that mistake.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Nicky09 said:


> You'll learn very quickly Joanne these kinds of threads always descend into arguments and you can almost name the people that are going to be arguing from the start.


:yesnod: you can and this is only the second thread i have spoken about them on!  first was lat night! so it isnt me!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

................ut:


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Joanne2412 said:


> I would just like to say that my parents have labradoodle but originally he was my dog but due to circumstances at the time he went to live with my mum and dad. We originally purchased him due to them being good with children and also i liked the look of him. I know that there are other breeds also great with children but that is what we chose!
> 
> He has grown up into a wonderful dog albeit very giddy but ultimately great with my 3 children.


*I'll acknowledge your post, the others are too busy playing silly beggars. Back to school soon eh!* 

It does not matter to real dog lovers what breed people have, or crossbreeds for that matter. It is whatever suits you and your lifestyle at the end of the day. Your parents dog sounds lovely.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> :yesnod: you can and this is only the second thread i have spoken about them on!  first was lat night! so it isnt me!


I was not on last night either:blushing:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Think we know about our type of dogs too!
> So we are equal then,we all know about our dog's.


Difference is I would NOT make the kind of statement the OP has then fails to back it up,despite been asked several times to explain exactly what she means.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

bucksmum said:


> Can i just ask,sorry if it's already been asked,haven't had time to read whole thread,but are all the labs that are used on these crosses hip scored?
> 
> I'm asking this as a labrador breeder and i would not allow my any of my dogs to be used to create a cross and i don't know anyone else who has hips scored,eye tests,optigen screening,cnm testing done on their labs that would allow them to be used either.
> 
> No offence intended to anyone,just curious as to how, if you wanted to put a lab across your poodle you would find a THOROUGHLY health tested sire whose owners were willing to let you use him


Can I ask why you wouldn't allow that?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> You gonna find where I said that... or just make stuff up as usual!
> 
> You can say what you like about doodles and reference them to KC breed... just make sure you have your "facts" right which you invariably don't.


of course i make stuff up..you only seem to pop up when colsy is involved in these threads.
You have said that people think that KC are consitent..so please show me where i said that..you said people always start about doodles..please show me where i bad mouthed them..you wont be able to find none of them posts as i have said nothing as such.
Then you do a very grown up thing and bring my spelling in to it...well done.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Difference is I would NOT make the kind of statement the OP has then fails to back it up,despite been asked several times to explain exactly what she means.


But this was on another thread... so I'm now told.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

cav said:


> year and she as done a fine job


 The only people i have seen been rude and aggressive on threads about "doodles" have been the breeders and owners. I dont see how anyone can be called a bully for stating the good and bad info on a breed...  ...there was a thread yesterday i posted on about breeding Sharpei's....i disagreed with the op....giving many good reason imo why he shouldnt breed his bitch....im not a bully just giving my opinion....


----------



## Joanne2412 (Jul 20, 2009)

Nicky09 said:


> You'll learn very quickly Joanne these kinds of threads always descend into arguments and you can almost name the people that are going to be arguing from the start.


Thanks Nicky I always read these threads and like you say they always decend into arguments. I really think that it just such a shame that this happens but I still like this forum, warts and all


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> of course i make stuff up..you only seem to pop up when colsy is involved in these threads.
> You have said that people think that KC are consitent..so please show me where i said that..you said people always start about doodles..please show me where i bad mouthed them..you wont be able to find none of them posts as i have said nothing as such.
> Then you do a very grown up thing and bring my spelling in to it...well done.


Your incorrect spelling was clearly deliberate and you continually state "as fact" that doodle / crosses vary in look and temperment meaning, by inference, that KC breeds are not -

and I did not say "people always start about doodles"... I really don't care what you think I just don't like the thought of people being mislead into choosing a dog on the basis they are foolled into thinking KC registered dogs are consistent.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> New members on here may think when you say "I'm just stating facts" that you actually are and I wouldn't want them making that mistake.


Ahh but the fatcs i said i stated last night was facts and some one that owns these crosses and wants to breed them you should know that you self.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> But this was on another thread... so I'm now told.


Also on this one when she was referring to Staffies,Pugs Boxers it was highlighted a few pages back.
I have asked a few times for her to explain yet can't or won't.

Perhaps she has little or no facts to back up such a sweeping statement.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> Your incorrect spelling was clearly deliberate and you continually state "as fact" that doodle / crosses vary in look and temperment meaning, by inference, that KC breeds are not -


NO i never said anything about the pedigree dogs and tempermants you are just asuming things..

We have cinese cresteds..the powderpuffs are very out going loving little dogs that love all people the hairless are stand offish and shy and do not like strangers..you get both in one litters! so there tempermants are different..i would never say that all pedigrees are the same..so stop putting words in my mouth please..

and no i didnt do it on purpose what a stupied thing to say..ut: what would i gain from doing it on purpose...GOSH.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> Your incorrect spelling was clearly deliberate and you continually state "as fact" that doodle / crosses vary in look and temperment meaning, by inference, that KC breeds are not -
> 
> and I did not say "people always start about doodles"... I really don't care what you think I just don't like the thought of people being mislead into choosing a dog on the basis they are foolled into thinking KC registered dogs are consistent.


surely a pure bred dog is going to be more consistent than crossing two different breeds of dogs......


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

animallover111 said:


> The only people i have seen been rude and aggressive on threads about "doodles" have been the breeders and owners. I dont see how anyone can be called a bully for stating the good and bad info on a breed...  ...there was a thread yesterday i posted on about breeding Sharpei's....i disagreed with the op....giving many good reason imo why he shouldnt breed his bitch....im not a bully just giving my opinion....


Yes i think we should all have our say on here and we are always going disagree about things.

Ally is trying make out that we dont like cross breeds which is so untrue.

At least you said how you feel


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> Can I ask why you wouldn't allow that?


Yes certainly 
We breed to continue our line of labradors for trialing and working.
They are only put to stud dogs that have a compatible pedigree and have been hip scored,cnm tested,annual eye screening and pra optigen tested.
Also or stud dog is only ever put to bitches that have had all health checks done so,no, i'm afraid we would not cross our labs with a poodle.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

bucksmum said:


> Yes certainly
> We breed to continue our line of labradors for trialing and working.
> They are only put to stud dogs that have a compatible pedigree and have been hip scored,cnm tested,annual eye screening and pra optigen tested.
> Also or stud dog is only ever put to bitches that have had all health checks done so,no, i'm afraid we would not cross our labs with a poodle.


Yes i will do these tests too.
So whats the difference ?


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

cav said:


> Yes i think we should all have our say on here and we are always going disagree about things.
> 
> Ally is trying make out that we dont like cross breeds which is so untrue.
> 
> At least you said how you feel


To be honest i keep out of threads like these.....for the simple reason i have only just learnt about ethical breeding etc....but as iv said i believe this thread was started to cause arguements......and now i think members are just making things up.....


----------



## ThomBassmonkey (Jul 17, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> Can i just ask,sorry if it's already been asked,haven't had time to read whole thread,but are all the labs that are used on these crosses hip scored?
> 
> I'm asking this as a labrador breeder and i would not allow my any of my dogs to be used to create a cross and i don't know anyone else who has hips scored,eye tests,optigen screening,cnm testing done on their labs that would allow them to be used either.
> 
> No offence intended to anyone,just curious as to how, if you wanted to put a lab across your poodle you would find a THOROUGHLY health tested sire whose owners were willing to let you use him


That depends on the breeder, it's not really an issue relevant to the breed. Rufus's breeder has had hip and eye tests on both parents (and grandparents) though not the other tests, though to be fair I've not even heard of the rest. There's a big difference between someone who's part of a breeding programme and getting everything perfect because the genes they choose to pass on will be going for years compared to someone who's breeding pets that're highly likely to be neutered/spayed before having puppies.

If there was a breeding programme to standardise a cross and they were not taking proper precautions to make sure that the breed they're creating is as healthy as possible, I'd agree with you, it's bad practice. But while the massive majority of crosses are only first or second generation, there's no need to consider the long term outlook on their lines.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Also on this one when she was referring to Staffies,Pugs Boxers it was highlighted a few pages back.
> I have asked a few times for her to explain yet can't or won't.
> 
> Perhaps she has little or no facts to back up such a sweeping statement.


Sorry but you've not read it... it does not say that.. it directly refers to bulldogs not staffies.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

bucksmum said:


> Yes certainly
> We breed to continue our line of labradors for trialing and working.
> They are only put to stud dogs that have a compatible pedigree and have been hip scored,cnm tested,annual eye screening and pra optigen tested.
> Also or stud dog is only ever put to bitches that have had all health checks done so,no, i'm afraid we would not cross our labs with a poodle.


Even if the poodle had all those health checks + ?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

animallover111 said:


> To be honest i keep out of threads like these.....for the simple reason i have only just learnt about ethical breeding etc....but as iv said i believe this thread was started to cause arguements......and now i think members are just making things up.....


Yes i think it was as well i also wont post on the breeding bit no more because i got a warning when i asked about reasons to breed ect.

Year it is getting silly ut:


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

So the inference again comes back that KC breeders are responsible and have all the health checks and "cross" breeders don't. 

You know it's not true but you can't help yourselves.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Some people will never cross there dogs..we breed chinese cresteds.
we would never ever ever put it to a poodle nor anything else..because we want to improve the chinese cresteds not make a new breed..its as simple as that for us.
No matter if it was the healthiest cutiest poodle in the world it would not be mated to our chinese cresteds because we would not be improving the cresteds if we done that, witch then defeats the point of us breeding.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

cav said:


> Yes i think it was as well i also wont post on the breeding bit no more because i got a warning when i asked about reasons to breed ect.
> 
> Year it is getting silly ut:


i had read about yours and dd's warning......ut: i read the other thread yesterday...and to be honest i didnt see anyone being nasty just good info....from both side...surely if you breed two breeds of dogs there is no guarentee what you will get......or have i got it wrong..?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> Sorry but you've not read it... it does not say that.. it directly refers to bulldogs not staffies.


She didnt state SBT's in this thread, but she HAS made that statement. Which i clearly linked. She avoided answering in that thread, so Sallyanne is just chasing her up on her statement

You are just choosing not to read it.

Again, the quote, originally made by Ally.



ally said:


> Why has Clueless always to be so derogatory about doodles? On every thread, at every oppotunity they put their claws in. Don't you think you are just nitpicking anout doodles being a "type not a breed"? Ok, the doodles have only been around 30 years, compared to lots of breeds but *at least they haven't been messed around with like the Bulldogs, the Staffies, etc. etc. to the detriment of the dogs health and the breed.* The beauty of the doodle is the fact that they differ to a degree. It seems that certain people come on here to nitch about doodles, but how many doodle owners slag off other breeds???? I think it's just sad that people are so bigotted.:cursing:


Ive even highlighted the said section.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> So the inference again comes back that KC breeders are responsible and have all the health checks and "cross" breeders don't.
> 
> You know it's not true but you can't help yourselves.


for some people its not just about having puppies...most people breed with a goal in mind..like i said ours is to improve the cresteds..by putting it to a poodle we would not improve the cresteds! simple.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> Yes certainly
> We breed to continue our line of labradors for trialing and working.
> They are only put to stud dogs that have a compatible pedigree and have been hip scored,cnm tested,annual eye screening and pra optigen tested.
> Also or stud dog is only ever put to bitches that have had all health checks done so,no, i'm afraid we would not cross our labs with a poodle.


I can understand this from the poodle side of things. I don't know of any good breeder with good lines and health tests that would want to mess up all the repuatation they have just to create cross bred pups. Anyone that does cross doesn't care enough for their breed imo. If all of Blu's health tests were good and he does well in showing then he will only be bred with a miniature poodle. I wouldn't want to be the one wrecking the years of work that the breeders behind his lines to get them where they are today.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> Your incorrect spelling was clearly deliberate and you continually state "as fact" that doodle / crosses vary in look and temperment meaning, by inference, that KC breeds are not -
> 
> and I did not say "people always start about doodles"... I really don't care what you think I just don't like the thought of people being mislead into choosing a dog on the basis they are foolled into thinking KC registered dogs are consistent.


I'm going to ignore the rest of the thread because it has been started purely to provoke people, questions have been asked and not answered so that in itself speaks volumes to me as to why the thread was started in the first place.

I had a Poodle cross, she's been passed for a couple of years now. One thing I will say is that her coat was awful, terrible to clip and she did moult and shed hair.
The same can be said for many Doodles yet owners & breeders simply fail to point this out and the biggest JOKE I find is people can no longer sell their Poodles for a ''pedigree'' price so are passing them off as ''DOODLES'' to get an even bigger price.......There is a problem.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> She didnt state SBT's in this thread, but she HAS made that statement. Which i clearly linked. She avoided answering in that thread, so Sallyanne is just chasing her up on her statement
> 
> You are just choosing not to read it.
> 
> ...


You lot are funny... I was replying to the other poster who directly referenced this thread not the other. If you read back I did reply on your quoting another thread.

Thank you for highlighting the section... but you have quoted me replying to someone else, not you.


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Yes i will do these tests too.
> So whats the difference ?


Ok ,i guess we are both breeding for different reasons 

I'm breeding to improve my line each time,researching for the best stud i can find for months before i need to use him.I need to be able to go back into his pedigree and see what qualities he can bring forward to further generations.

Crossing them with a poodle is,i'm afraid,not my aim


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Nicci said:


> I'm going to ignore the rest of the thread because it has been started purely to provoke people, questions have been asked and not answered so that in itself speaks volumes to me as to why the thread was started in the first place.
> 
> I had a Poodle cross, she's been passed for a couple of years now. One thing I will say is that her coat was awful, terrible to clip and she did moult and shed hair.
> The same can be said for many Doodles yet owners & breeders simply fail to point this out and the biggest JOKE I find is people can no longer sell their Poodles for a ''pedigree'' price so are passing them off as ''DOODLES'' to get an even bigger price.......There is a problem.


Yep.. we're all liars.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Elmo the Bear said:


> Yep.. we're all liars.


You are so rude!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> But this was on another thread... so I'm now told.


Yes here it is,
it refers directly to staffies,


ally said:


> F As for Staffies etc, you only have to look at how the KC/ breeders have changed the breed standard and causing in many cases, suffering to the dogs...don't get me wrong I love Staffies, but it saddens me to see some breeds suffering health issues due to human vanity!





sallyanne said:


> What issue's ?Please explain,
> 
> Please since you seem to know alot also explain what has changed regarding the standard to cause the health issues ?
> The one's I am aware of having nothing whatsoever to do with the breed standard,unless of course you know differently.





Elmo the Bear said:


> Sorry but you've not read it... it does not say that.. it directly refers to bulldogs not staffies.


And again on this thread,


ally said:


> not abused to please the KC with their "breed standards" even if they end up causing the dogs life long suffering and poor quality of life. Hey, does that make *breeders of Staffies, Pugs, Boxers etc. animal abusers?*
> 
> Wasn't why I wrote this thread TBH but should have expected this from closed people!


So can the OP explain or not ?
Yes with an explaination or NO,
Is it really that hard to answer ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

cav said:


> You are so rude!


and very grown up..


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I wouldn't personally if I ever bred cross my dogs. The simple fact being that I would choose that breed for a reason hopefully it will be wolfhounds and not many breeds could be responsibly mixed with a wolfhound and there would be no point mixing them with danes, mastiffs etc and I wouldn't want to screw up the lines by mixing it with a poodle or something.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> Your incorrect spelling was clearly deliberate and you continually state "as fact" that doodle / crosses vary in look and temperment meaning, by inference, that KC breeds are not -
> 
> and I did not say "people always start about doodles"... I really don't care what you think I just don't like the thought of people being mislead into choosing a dog on the basis they are foolled into thinking KC registered dogs are consistent.


I'm going to ignore the rest of the thread because it has been started purely to provoke people, questions have been asked and not answered so that in itself speaks volumes to me as to why the thread was started in the first place.

I had a Poodle cross, she's been passed for a couple of years now. One thing I will say is that her coat was awful, terrible to clip and she did moult and shed hair.

One thing I will say, is if anyone does their homework proporly, KC dogs ARE more consistent than crossbreeds and I don't see how you or any other ''DOODLE'' owner can prove otherwise seems to me you've just come on here to insult the whole of the forum without even attempting to prove the points you and other Doodle owners pathetically pointed out.

So where are your answers to the questions raised many times within this thread or will you continue not to back them up and carry on arguing the point exactly how ''fabulous'' yours and everyones Doodles are ?


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

cav said:


> You are so rude!


... because ??


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Nicci said:


> I'm going to ignore the rest of the thread because it has been started purely to provoke people, questions have been asked and not answered so that in itself speaks volumes to me as to why the thread was started in the first place.
> 
> I had a Poodle cross, she's been passed for a couple of years now. One thing I will say is that her coat was awful, terrible to clip and she did moult and shed hair.
> 
> ...


What questions? Ask a question.... no one on this thread has other than what the OP said or didn't about staffies. What question ?????

BTW not sure you've read thread... I've not being how fabulous our dogs are... I know they are.. I just get fed up with KC recognised dogs being put forward as superior and consistent which they clearly are not. (and neither are crosses superior to KC dogs)


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> and very grown up..


this thread is just daft

i think im missing the point:blushing:


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Elmo the Bear said:


> ... because ??


the way you answer people

i always try be polite


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

cav said:


> this thread is just daft
> 
> i think im missing the point:blushing:


It is stupied..and why it hasnt been closed yet i do not know...


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

cav said:


> this thread is just daft
> 
> i think im missing the point:blushing:


Your not the only one missing the point! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

cav said:


> the way you answer people
> 
> i always try be polite


I apologise. If I post long sentences posters seem to deliberately misread them so I thought I'd try short. No rudeness was intended.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> What questions? Ask a question.... no one on this thread has other than what the OP said or didn't about staffies. What question ?????
> 
> BTW not sure you've read thread... I've not being how fabulous our dogs are... I know they are.. I just get fed up with KC recognised dogs being put forward as superior and consistent which they clearly are not. (and neither are crosses superior to KC dogs)


and no one have said they have..what is your problem..Is that how you deal with things when people say about doodles you bring others breeds into it! ut:


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> What questions? Ask a question.... no one on this thread has other than what the OP said or didn't about staffies. What question ?????
> 
> BTW not sure you've read thread... I've not being how fabulous our dogs are... I know they are.. I just get fed up with KC recognised dogs being put forward as superior and consistent which they clearly are not. (and neither are crosses superior to KC dogs)


i have a question.....though i dont breed dogs....but i have found most breeders on here breed to carry on excellent lines or to better their breed.....so why do "doodle" breeders breed....?


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Your not the only one missing the point! :smilewinkgrin:


well said.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I wish it would just be closed if only to never have that quote about staffies quoted again. I think it has gone way off topic into a personal argument


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

animallover111 said:


> i have a question.....though i dont breed dogs....but i have found most breeders on here breed to carry on excellent lines or to better their breed.....so why do "doodle" breeders breed....?


For the same reason other breeders do. Because people want/like poodle crosses.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Nicky09 said:


> I wish it would just be closed if only to never have that quote about staffies quoted again. I think it has gone way off topic into a personal argument


LOL,
Shall I quote it again :001_tt2:

Still haven't had an answer,anyone want to take bets on whether or not I get one :idea:

ALLY HELLO!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> For the same reason other breeders do. Because people want/like poodle crosses.


NOOOOOOO.........We do NOT just breed because people want/like them...stupied answer.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> What questions? Ask a question.... no one on this thread has other than what the OP said or didn't about staffies. What question ?????
> 
> BTW not sure you've read thread... I've not being how fabulous our dogs are... I know they are.. I just get fed up with KC recognised dogs being put forward as superior and consistent which they clearly are not. (and neither are crosses superior to KC dogs)


You know why I haven't read the thread ? Because really I can't be bothered trawling through page after page of reading your pathetic insults aimed at certain members.

Many people still waiting for you and you doodle loving friends to back up your claims ?


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

animallover111 said:


> i have a question.....though i dont breed dogs....but i have found most breeders on here breed to carry on excellent lines or to better their breed.....so why do "doodle" breeders breed....?


Why shouldn't we breed as long as its done correctly.
Think this forum should only be for KC reg dogs as us lot are not welcome here !
Do we tell you how to breed your dogs,and what they are like etc Nooooooooooo


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> NOOOOOOO.........We do NOT just breed because people want them.,..stupied answer.


Sorry, so why do you breed them?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Elmo the Bear said:


> I apologise. If I post long sentences posters seem to deliberately misread them so I thought I'd try short. No rudeness was intended.


Ok 


i always do short posts as well.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> For the same reason other breeders do. Because people want/like poodle crosses.


so will you stop breeding "doodles" when they are no longer a fashionable dog.....or when nobody will pay the ridiculous prices for them...??


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Nicci said:


> You know why I haven't read the thread ? Because really I can't be bothered trawling through page after page of reading your pathetic insults aimed at certain members.
> 
> Many people still waiting for you and you doodle loving friends to back up your claims ?


What claims...... are you just randomly hitting the keyboard or something?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> Sorry, so why do you breed them?


We breed them in the hope of getting puppies better than the dam and sire..with a hope of improving the breed in the long run!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> What claims...... are you just randomly hitting the keyboard or something?


No answer the questions raised regarding Staffords & Bulldogs..Thanks


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

animallover111 said:


> so will you stop breeding "doodles" when they are no longer a fashionable dog.....or when nobody will pay the ridiculous prices for them...??


I don't "breed" them but I will be breeding one litter. I don't call £450 - £650 (the most we've paid) a ridiculous price for a fully health tested dog.

Will you stop breeding yours when they become unfashionable?


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

animallover111 said:


> so will you stop breeding "doodles" when they are no longer a fashionable dog.....or when nobody will pay the ridiculous prices for them...??


Yes Gucci is great and so are doodles.
Jealous the lot of you thats your problem.
Our dogs are so popular,how about yours....ut:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> NOOOOOOO.........We do NOT just breed because people want/like them...stupied answer.


I do!
Because there isn't really enough SBT's around is there and people really want them,we aim for rare blue's.
I also breed to the standard to compromise their health and well being. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

animallover111 said:


> so will you stop breeding "doodles" when they are no longer a fashionable dog.....or when nobody will pay the ridiculous prices for them...??


ok seen as you said prices i have to agree there 
i think the prices are crazyut:


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Nicci said:


> No answer the questions raised regarding Staffords & Bulldogs..Thanks


But you said "doodlelovers" I've never raised the issue of staffies.. so what question did you have?


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

cav said:


> ok seen as you said prices i have to agree there
> i think the prices are crazyut:


You pay for quality its great.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Firstly all I can say is WOW I left this thread to sort out William and Button she had pinched William's bone and he needed mummy to sort her out(the big wuss) and when I came back after 5 minutes there was another 4 pages for me to read.


Now all dogs whether crosses or pedigrees have faults. In my breed it is the tendency to be stubborn hard to train not very good recall(not a problem I have). The greyhounds are considered to have a high prey drive and will kill small dogs and cats. Not necessarily people on here's opinions but the opinion of people on the street.

I do not see the harm in cross breeding when these dogs serve a purpose such a poodle crosses to get the anti alergenic breeds. It is the breeding of the designer dogs that we are seeing more and more of such as crossing toy breeds for no purpose other than to get a tea cup dog or to just get a ' new breed ' I peronally know 2 people that have labradoodles one is a none shedding one the other does shed slightly. Both are lovely dogs in their own right and both have poodle type coats. I see no problem as long as both parents have the health tests required for their breeds.

I go on a whippet site and everyone fell out about some one who started breeding italian greyhounds crossed with a whippet and a lot of iggie people left the site over it as they didn't like it. Every one is entitled to their own opinions to like what they like and to dislike what they dislike. At the end of the day the world would be a very boring place if everyone liked exactly the same thing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> But you said "doodlelovers" I've never raised the issue of staffies.. so what question did you have?


I refer to Sallyannes questions, please answer them


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Colsy said:


> Yes Gucci is great and so are doodles.
> Jealous the lot of you thats your problem.
> Our dogs are so popular,how about yours....ut:


aaaw thats abit below the belt
my pups were sold before they were born lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Yes Gucci is great and so are doodles.
> Jealous the lot of you thats your problem.
> Our dogs are so popular,how about yours....ut:


hahahahhahaaaaa...

Sorry not jealous..i love my dogs for what they are not what pop stars and like wise want them to be
mind you there is probs more doodles around than chinese cresteds


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Can you not agree you are pointlessly going around in circles about this? I don't even know what you're arguing about anymore. Accept that
a. There's not likely to be an answer from Ally
b. People are going to breed designer mixes and go ahead if you do it reponsibly
c. Neither designer dogs nor purebreds are better than each other.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> I don't "breed" them but I will be breeding one litter. I don't call £450 - £650 (the most we've paid) a ridiculous price for a fully health tested dog.
> 
> Will you stop breeding yours when they become unfashionable?


hang on im not a breeder......


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> hahahahhahaaaaa...
> 
> Sorry not jealous..i love my dogs for what they are not what pop stars and like wise want them to be..


Why do you think we own our ferking dogs then cos we hate them.
You bl88dy idiot !!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Nicci said:


> I refer to Sallyannes questions, please answer them


They won't be answered Nicci.

There is no evidence to back up there claims,if there is I will be interested to see it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> I do!
> Because there isn't really enough SBT's around is there and people really want them,we aim for rare blue's.
> I also breed to the standard to compromise their health and well being. :smilewinkgrin:


Ohhh i seee......


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> hahahahhahaaaaa...
> 
> Sorry not jealous..i love my dogs for what they are not what pop stars and like wise want them to be
> mind you there is probs more doodles around the chinese cresteds


But you've started doing what you accuse us of.. not answering questions... you don't breed becuase people want or like your dogs so why do you breed.

As my answer was stupid.. true (an absence of that on this thread) but stupid..

so your reason is ??


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

OMG I can't believe how degrading this thread has become!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I forgot to mention in my post that the person I know who has the shedding doodle also has a standard poodle pup and they paid less for the standard poodle than they did for the labradoodle.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Why do you think we own our ferking dogs then cos we hate them.
> You bl88dy idiot !!!!


you have a serious problem..both you and your husband are dam right rude to say the least..i dont care why you own your dogs to be fair...
but making stupied comments that people are jealous is just that stupied.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

ally said:


> Well, here we go.... according to Cav this thread was put up to put MY opinion across and ask people to be less judgemental.... what was I thinking? Certain people on here probably can't even spell that, never mind know what it means... and no I am not having a go at Dyslexics or anyones' *grammer*! I am just sick to death of bigotry and being made to feel second rate as a doodle owner. My other comment on this post is (and I know it hasn't been brought up on this thread yet) some of you have bleated in the past about the cost of doodles being extortionate for crossbreeds.... how much do Briards, Chinese Crested, Spinones etc cost????? Labs, Collies, Staffies, Rotties and all the other commoner breeds - sorry more popular I should have put, cost less.... but the point of this thread was and still is
> *IT IS DOWN TO CHOICE; APPRECIATE OTHER PEOPLES CHOICES AND DON'T BE SO JUDGEMENTAL AND PATRONISING( OBVIOUSLY ONLY THOSE WHO ARE!*
> _*Sadly, this forum is prone to petty arguments recently and should you take time to look back and see who are the main culprits, you will see that there are about 3-4 bolshy ones on here, spoiling it for others to enjoy. That is why I don't post much on here!*_


You should know it's Grammar. Also don't be afraid to use paragraphs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> They won't be answered Nicci.
> 
> There is no evidence to back up there claims,if there is I will be interested to see it.


Oh so will I Sallyanne, I wait with baited breath!


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> They won't be answered Nicci.
> 
> There is no evidence to back up there claims,if there is I will be interested to see it.


Theres no evidence to back up better breed consistency among KC breeds but that seems to be bandied around on here enough.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

The Mods are obviously enjoying their Bank Holidays and good on them I say! In the meantime the rest of you may as well carry on digging those holes you're all now in. ut:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Yes Gucci is great and so are doodles.
> Jealous the lot of you thats your problem.
> Our dogs are so popular,how about yours....ut:


Popular Look at the mess staffies are in because of been a popular breed,is this what you want for your dogs ?

Popularity comes at a cost,a cost of been PTS,
Jealous I don't think so.....what a ridiculous statement


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> But you've started doing what you accuse us of.. not answering questions... you don't breed becuase people want or like your dogs so why do you breed.
> 
> As my answer was stupid.. true (an absence of that on this thread) but stupid..
> 
> so your reason is ??


Look a few pages back i have answered your questions!  and lets clear thing up I have NOT ONCE said you havent answered a question!


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Freyja said:


> I forgot to mention in my post that the person I know who has the shedding doodle also has a standard poodle pup and they paid less for the standard poodle than they did for the labradoodle.


Well thats there stupied fault then for buying it !
No one elses.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> you have a serious problem..both you and your husband are dam right rude to say the least..i dont care why you own your dogs to be fair...
> but making stupied comments that people are jealous is just that stupied.


You're right... people shouldn't make stupid comments... so why do you breed?


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> Theres no evidence to back up better breed consistency among KC breeds but that seems to be bandied around on here enough.


but you are breeding two different breeds of dogs.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> You're right... people shouldn't make stupid comments... so why do you breed?


why are you asking the same question over and over when i have already answered...ffs...read the thread.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> you have a serious problem..both you and your husband are dam right rude to say the least..i dont care why you own your dogs to be fair...
> but making stupied comments that people are jealous is just that stupied.


Yes and stop pming when you have done wrong.
Dont want it thanks!!!!


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

animallover111 said:


> but you are breeding two different breeds of dogs.....


So? Your breed started that way to (and please don't say there enough dog breeds around already choose one of them)


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

You use doodles/crossbreeds as an excuse to bitch and I pity your pets. Mine however, are loved, well cared for and ultimately as nature intended not moulded for cost. Sorry to those not involved that you've had to see this, but I can't even post anything without getting slated so I will leave with this.... you get what you pay for - quality costs, as for nicci saying poodle breeders have been selling as doodles to get more money, well that is a matter for Trading Standards and immoral podle breeders,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, life? got ONE.. HAVE YOU?????


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

excuse me i pm'ed you once last night..and not because i knew i had done wrong because having my own views does not make me in the wrong..i pm'ed you to clear up what YOU took the wrong way.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Colsy said:


> Well thats there stupied fault then for buying it !
> No one elses.


 They had the doodle first and I didn't say it was anyones elses fault did I so theres no need to answer like that.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Freyja said:


> They had the doodle first


Still stupied cant blame us for that one haaa


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> We breed them in the hope of getting puppies better than the dam and sire..with a hope of improving the breed in the long run!


Sorry, missed that. So the purpose of getting the breed "better"... better for what purpose?


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> excuse me i pm'ed you once last night..and not because i knew i had done wrong because having my own views does not make me in the wrong..i pm'ed you to clear up what YOU took the wrong way.


I can smell something BS!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

awww poor little ally has to get personal..devil owner..if thats the case good frigging job i dont care for my dogs then isnt it


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

*How has this thread not been locked? is there not even one MOD online  *


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Colsy said:


> Still stupied cant blame us for that one haaa


Don't be like that with me I'm not having a go at your dogs if you read my previous post you will see that I just made a statement that they actually bought a kc registered pedigree that does not moult for less than they bought a SHEDDING supposedly anti allergenic dog that they were told wouldn't moult.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

ally said:


> :idea:*Well, Sallyanne, Devildogz (should be devil-owner), Clueless, Nicci and nonnie - I am sick to death of having you bitching at everything I, and others say....btw I am on here at times when Colsy isn't., you insult people, you disagree with peoples opinions, you are rude, arrogant to many. When someone disagrees with you ie: Elmo the Bear you slag him off, you are the epitamy of doom and death of this forum but I will not stay around to be abused and taunted by inuits/ t*ats like you. I have never met with such bigotted arseholes and am not prepared to even bother here again. Sallyanne I am here but have dogs to walk etc. to sit here all day..... How many of you are breeders threatened by doodles? It's a dog eat dog society at the moment so you resort to slagging off people. Doodles are just that, they have not had brainless breeders and the KC causing the dogs to have breathing difficulties, brain tumours due to small heads:idea: that's what you are, cavaliers badly bred with small heads causing damage to brain and insufferable pain, well you cause that. *
> 
> You use doodles/crossbreeds as an excuse to bitch and I pity your pets. Mine however, are loved, well cared for and ultimately as nature intended not moulded for cost. Sorry to those not involved that you've had to see this, but I can't even post anything without getting slated so I will leave with this.... you get what you pay for - quality costs, as for nicci saying poodle breeders have been selling as doodles to get more money, well that is a matter for Trading Standards and immoral podle breeders,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, life? got ONE.. HAVE YOU?????


ut: ut: ut:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> Sorry, missed that. So the purpose of getting the breed "better"... better for what purpose?


Yes we aim to improve on the parents..with the hairless we want to improve on there mouths as hairless are known for bad mouths...we want to improve on the puffs coat..ect..but you will have to speak to my mum more as i am not the breeder.



Colsy said:


> I can smell something BS!


you know why i pmed you so dont make it out like it was something else..


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> *How has this thread not been locked? is there not even one MOD online  *


I should hope they're enjoying their bank holiday   Mind you, crap weather as usual 

It's a shame that the mods will have to come and clean up this mess


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Elmo the Bear said:


> Sorry, missed that. So the purpose of getting the breed "better"... better for what purpose?


Don't understand better... better to do what?


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> Yes we aim to improve on the parents..with the hairless we want to improve on there mouths as hairless are known for bad mouths...we want to improve on the puffs coat..ect..but you will have to speak to my mum more as i am not the breeder.
> 
> you know why i pmed you so dont make it out like it was something else..


So why even bother pming me..
Like why do you bothering getting involved with these threads POT KETTLE BLACK COME TO MIND !!!


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm out of here if children want to argue and insult each other until the moderators lock the thread go ahead have fun


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

sequeena said:


> I should hope they're enjoying their bank holiday   Mind you, crap weather as usual
> 
> It's a shame that the mods will have to come and clean up this mess


I'm sure they are, that is why we need a MOD who hasn't got a life so they can be on more to shut threads like this, it's not good for the forum!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> Don't understand better... better to do what?


Iv just answered that ffs..stop jumping ahead and read!  i wont repeat my self..ohh and why has this been turned into a thread about me


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Before this is locked I'd really like to know what the purpose of breeding to get a better dog is... for what purpose is the dog being made "better"?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

ally said:


> :idea:*Well, Sallyanne, Devildogz (should be devil-owner), Clueless, Nicci and nonnie - I am sick to death of having you bitching at everything I, and others say....btw I am on here at times when Colsy isn't., you insult people, you disagree with peoples opinions, you are rude, arrogant to many. When someone disagrees with you ie: Elmo the Bear you slag him off, you are the epitamy of doom and death of this forum but I will not stay around to be abused and taunted by inuits/ t*ats like you. I have never met with such bigotted arseholes and am not prepared to even bother here again. Sallyanne I am here but have dogs to walk etc. to sit here all day..... How many of you are breeders threatened by doodles? It's a dog eat dog society at the moment so you resort to slagging off people. Doodles are just that, they have not had brainless breeders and the KC causing the dogs to have breathing difficulties, brain tumours due to small heads:idea: that's what you are, cavaliers badly bred with small heads causing damage to brain and insufferable pain, well you cause that. *
> 
> You use doodles/crossbreeds as an excuse to bitch and I pity your pets. Mine however, are loved, well cared for and ultimately as nature intended not moulded for cost. Sorry to those not involved that you've had to see this, but I can't even post anything without getting slated so I will leave with this.... you get what you pay for - quality costs, as for nicci saying poodle breeders have been selling as doodles to get more money, well that is a matter for Trading Standards and immoral podle breeders,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, life? got ONE.. HAVE YOU?????


Someones knickers are in a twist me thinks...don't worry I had a similar wobble a few weeks ago, you will get over it


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

I LOVE MY DOODLES THEY ARE THE BEST


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

ally said:


> :idea:*Well, Sallyanne, Devildogz (should be devil-owner), Clueless, Nicci and nonnie - I am sick to death of having you bitching at everything I, and others say....btw I am on here at times when Colsy isn't., you insult people, you disagree with peoples opinions, you are rude, arrogant to many. When someone disagrees with you ie: Elmo the Bear you slag him off, you are the epitamy of doom and death of this forum but I will not stay around to be abused and taunted by inuits/ t*ats like you. I have never met with such bigotted arseholes and am not prepared to even bother here again. Sallyanne I am here but have dogs to walk etc. to sit here all day..... How many of you are breeders threatened by doodles? It's a dog eat dog society at the moment so you resort to slagging off people. Doodles are just that, they have not had brainless breeders and the KC causing the dogs to have breathing difficulties, brain tumours due to small heads:idea: that's what you are, cavaliers badly bred with small heads causing damage to brain and insufferable pain, well you cause that. *
> 
> You use doodles/crossbreeds as an excuse to bitch and I pity your pets. Mine however, are loved, well cared for and ultimately as nature intended not moulded for cost. Sorry to those not involved that you've had to see this, but I can't even post anything without getting slated so I will leave with this.... you get what you pay for - quality costs, as for nicci saying poodle breeders have been selling as doodles to get more money, well that is a matter for Trading Standards and immoral podle breeders,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, life? got ONE.. HAVE YOU?????


Wow!
How mature,I have not mentioned doodles on this thread at all,just wanted some questions answered.
Obviously you can't answer them and prefer to attack forum members.
How grown up!


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

<shakes head> How to make yourselves look like total twonks.  
Have you lot never heard of PMs?  You could have argued to your hearts content in those! But no, you have to do it in front of everyone on the forum. Poor mods when they see this thread and poor you(s) when they catch up with you. 

<passes popcorn round to the other members, sits back and switches over the channel>


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> Before this is locked I'd really like to know what the purpose of breeding to get a better dog is... for what purpose is the dog being made "better"?


i think dd has already stated why her mum would like to better her breed.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Colsy said:


> So why even bother pming me..
> Like why do you bothering getting involved with these threads POT KETTLE BLACK COME TO MIND !!!


TO clear up what you took wrong i just said that! 

I dont care what comes to mind..all you ever do if come on these threads and slate people for talking about doodles..well we dont have to put up with it..so what we dont think the same as you..its a forum not real life


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

ally said:


> :idea:*Well, Sallyanne, Devildogz (should be devil-owner), Clueless, Nicci and nonnie - I am sick to death of having you bitching at everything I, and others say....btw I am on here at times when Colsy isn't., you insult people, you disagree with peoples opinions, you are rude, arrogant to many. When someone disagrees with you ie: Elmo the Bear you slag him off, you are the epitamy of doom and death of this forum but I will not stay around to be abused and taunted by inuits/ t*ats like you. I have never met with such bigotted arseholes and am not prepared to even bother here again. Sallyanne I am here but have dogs to walk etc. to sit here all day..... How many of you are breeders threatened by doodles? It's a dog eat dog society at the moment so you resort to slagging off people. Doodles are just that, they have not had brainless breeders and the KC causing the dogs to have breathing difficulties, brain tumours due to small heads:idea: that's what you are, cavaliers badly bred with small heads causing damage to brain and insufferable pain, well you cause that. *
> 
> You use doodles/crossbreeds as an excuse to bitch and I pity your pets. Mine however, are loved, well cared for and ultimately as nature intended not moulded for cost. Sorry to those not involved that you've had to see this, but I can't even post anything without getting slated so I will leave with this.... you get what you pay for - quality costs, as for nicci saying poodle breeders have been selling as doodles to get more money, well that is a matter for Trading Standards and immoral podle breeders,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, life? got ONE.. HAVE YOU?????


i see you mention cavs thats why you have the mri scan doneand all the other health tests that are needed.
how dare you slag breeds off ?
i have never once been nasty about your pets.


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

not getting personal, just honest..... round the twist???? no never been saner... truth, fact, bring it on.... devildogz/owner not getting personal but you speak like satan so maybe that's why you choise the name.  I LOVE MY DOODLES, I LOVE MY DOODLES, I LOVE MY DOODLES, I LOVE MY DOODLES DOODLES RULE - JEALOUSY IS A SIN TEEHEE


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Wow!
> How mature,I have not mentioned doodles on this thread at all,just wanted some questions answered.
> Obviously you can't answer them and prefer to attack forum members.
> How grown up!


No but you lot are ok to attack us about our dogs.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> Before this is locked I'd really like to know what the purpose of breeding to get a better dog is... for what purpose is the dog being made "better"?


I'd assume getting a 'better' dog means getting it to become the healthiest dog possible...no one wants a dog with health problems  I don't think there will ever be a dog that's perfect but breeders can try their best to get there.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> ut: ut: ut:


I got dragged into it and this is perhaps the first time ive ever posted on a crossbreeding debate lol

All i did was link the post to where Ally said what she did about SBT's and its been implied that i was a liar and a sneak.

Ive not even MENTIONED a cross breed or even the word "doodle".

I dont own KC registered, or even pedigree dogs, and dont give a toss about breeding or crossbreeding either way. I merely pointed out where it was stated that a breed had been messed about with to the detriment of the animal.

Ally i dont bitch to you. This is the first time ive ever even acknowledged you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> Before this is locked I'd really like to know what the purpose of breeding to get a better dog is... for what purpose is the dog being made "better"?


I HAVE ALREADY SAID SOME OF WHAT WE WANT TO IMPROVE ON OUR BREED.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> Iv just answered that ffs..stop jumping ahead and read!  i wont repeat my self..ohh and why has this been turned into a thread about me


It isn't a thread about you. You called my answer stupid because I said poeple breed doodles because people like them and want them.

You're saying that you breed yours to get better coats... OK.. I do that too, but what purpose does your dog serve that mine doesn't... they are both companions and have no other role. So why can you breed and I can't?

You don't need to shout. You haven't answered the question other than you breed to make the next generation look nicer... that's not a purpose it s a desire. You breed them because you like them and other people like them... that's no different to doodle breeders.. no different at all.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I fail to understand how ADULTS have resorted to my dogs are better than yours nah-nah-nah-nah-nah like a 5 year old. We need a mod in here


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Colsy said:


> I LOVE MY DOODLES THEY ARE THE BEST


good on you 
i love my dogs as well


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Just to let the forum owner know lots of Doodle/oodle owners have left this forum due to this...
Hardly fair is it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

ally said:


> not getting personal, just honest..... round the twist???? no never been saner... truth, fact, bring it on.... devildogz/owner not getting personal but you speak like satan so maybe that's why you choise the name. I LOVE MY DOODLES, I LOVE MY DOODLES, I LOVE MY DOODLES, I LOVE MY DOODLES DOODLES RULE - JEALOUSY IS A SIN TEEHEE


Grown up well done..i so hope i turn out like none of you "adults"


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Colsy said:


> No but you lot are ok to attack us about our dogs.


I've never commented on your dogs or anyones elses doodles. They don't interest me full stop.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Colsy said:


> No but you lot are ok to attack us about our dogs.


As I said,I have NOT mentioned them not once on this thread,all I wanted was some questions answered.

Next ?


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

Cav I haven't been nasty about your pets, just the breeds and their issues....unless you are saying yours have illnesses related to this... it is a defence mechanism to defend what you love!!!


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Nicky09 said:


> I fail to understand how ADULTS have resorted to my dogs are better than yours nah-nah-nah-nah-nah like a 5 year old. We need a mod in here


Dont blame them for not coming on.
I would get pig sick of it too.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

WHAT IS A DOODLE?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Nicky09 said:


> I fail to understand how ADULTS have resorted to my dogs are better than yours nah-nah-nah-nah-nah like a 5 year old. We need a mod in here


I agree...i dont get why people feel the need to say this!

mods need to close this


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Nicci said:


> I've never commented on your dogs or anyones elses doodles. They don't interest me full stop.


So you have not posted on this thread then Nicci.

Haaa my mistake you are funny ut:ut:ut:ut:ut:ut:


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

I've report the thread hopefully it will get shut down soon.

I also hope that the necessary action will be taken against the people on here who have made this personal and sent derogatory comments to the other posters.......

I am totally gobsmacked at some peoples attitude


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> WHAT IS A DOODLE?


I think it's a nickname for a poodle cross, like a labradoodle :yesnod:


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

mmmm i think the opening post to this thread is what caused the arguements.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Colsy said:


> So you have not posted on this thread then Nicci.
> 
> Haaa my mistake you are funny ut:ut:ut:ut:ut:ut:


this thread wasnt started about doodles nor your dogs..so commenting on the thread does not mean she has talked about the above


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Molly's Mum said:


> I've report the thread hopefully it will get shut down soon.
> 
> I also hope that the necessary action will be taken against the people on here who have made this personal and sent derogatory comments to the other posters.......
> 
> I am totally gobsmacked at some peoples attitude


Yes and you are on this thread too.
I can see you


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

sequeena said:


> I think it's a nickname for a poodle cross, like a labradoodle :yesnod:


OH RIGht, thank you


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> As I said,I have NOT mentioned them not once on this thread,all I wanted was some questions answered.
> 
> Next ?


Exactly Sal, yet were the ones accused of being bullies when it's the other way round!

I've never once said anything untoward about anyones dogs, so why would I start now?

I'd like some answers just like you, seems were not going to get them.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> this thread wasnt started about doodles nor your dogs..so commenting on the thread does not mean she has talked about the above


PMSL :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> OH RIGht, thank you


At least that's what I think it means :laugh:

You're welcome!


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Molly's Mum said:


> I've report the thread hopefully it will get shut down soon.
> 
> I also hope that the necessary action will be taken against the people on here who have made this personal and sent derogatory comments to the other posters.......
> 
> I am totally gobsmacked at some peoples attitude


*I reported it ages ago but I think the mods are all busy elsewhere as none are online. It's just a crying shame that some people feel the need to behave so childishly.*


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

ally said:


> Cav I haven't been nasty about your pets, just the breeds and their issues....unless you are saying yours have illnesses related to this... it is a defence mechanism to defend what you love!!!


Yes but i breed my dogs and care about the breed and yes i do health test so some breeders are trying improve the breed.

Why is thread about pedigree v doodles when its clear we all love our dogs


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Colsy said:


> So you have not posted on this thread then Nicci.
> 
> Haaa my mistake you are funny ut:ut:ut:ut:ut:ut:


I have yes but show me WHERE I said anything derogatory about doodles ?


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

Sallyanne, here is your answer you are so precious to want.... I love Staffies, but choose not to have one... they are a brilliant breed, but suffer with inherrant problems caused by humans and breeding; they have sadly a bad reputation, in this case though it is the owner that needs muzzling. We shall await the action don't worry Molly, and over time this forum will die due to these spiteful witches who ruin it for so many others...............


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

wow...im out of this "adults" enjoy scrapping over who owns the best dog..


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

To be misunderstood can be the writer's punishment for having disturbed the reader's peace.
The greater the disturbance, the greater the possibility of misunderstanding.- 

How very true

Have a great bank holiday


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

My point exactly Cav, sadly certain posters don't get that, do they?????


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thats it I'm out of this thread before the so-called adults make me start banging my head off the wall. As far as I'm aware I haven't stated anywhere I hate doodles so don't even start with that.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

cav said:


> Yes but i breed my dogs and care about the breed and yes i do health test so some breeders are trying improve the breed.
> 
> Why is thread about pedigree v doodles when its clear we all love our dogs


Agreed....just before i go i would like to say AGAIN i have never slated doodles or there owners.


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

CarolineH said:


> *I reported it ages ago but I think the mods are all busy elsewhere as none are online. It's just a crying shame that some people feel the need to behave so childishly.*


I am astounded, I can't believe I have seen comments about grammar, somebody pulled up on their spelling and even one person being accused of being paranoid... I think Nonnie even got accused of editing..... well lets just hope the required action is taken..... this forum is becoming a joke and I for one and I miss the real PF


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

ally said:


> Sallyanne, here is your answer you are so precious to want.... I love Staffies, but choose not to have one... they are a brilliant breed, but suffer with inherrant problems caused by humans and breeding; they have sadly a bad reputation, in this case though it is the owner that needs muzzling. We shall await the action don't worry Molly, and over time this forum will die due to these spiteful witches who ruin it for so many others...............


Thank you,
What problems are you referring to caused by breeding Ally ?

I agree with the ownership problems,which is just that nothing to do with the dogs themselves.
Yes they do have a bad reputation caused by the minority of idiots who own them,however the media and press must also take some of that responsibilty.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

ohh here we go the abusive pm's start!


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Molly's Mum said:


> I am astounded, I can't believe I have seen comments about grammar, somebody pulled up on their spelling and even one person being accused of being paranoid... I think Nonnie even got accused of editing..... well lets just hope the required action is taken..... this forum is becoming a joke and I for one and I miss the real PF


Well they have all dug their holes for themselves so now I suppose they are all off to watch cbbc.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Molly's Mum said:


> I am astounded, I can't believe I have seen comments about grammar, somebody pulled up on their spelling and even one person being accused of being paranoid... I think Nonnie even got accused of editing..... well lets just hope the required action is taken..... this forum is becoming a joke and I for one and I miss the real PF


Never been on the real Petforum since i joined my dogs have been called names even called deformed by some members.
One of my dogs was poorly at the time.
What a great place this is...
I will not post on here again.
So you can find another type of dog to have a go at.......


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

why does anyone care what someone thinks of thier dogs? 

If you love them thats all that matters 

Lots of people didnt agree with the litter i got my boys from, do i care? mmmm no ont one bit They are MY dogs, I love them i care for them They suit my family and my life so who gives a rats bottom what someone on the internet thinks?

Breeding should only be done by health tested animals i personally dont care if they are crossed as long as the parents are healthy e.t.c


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> ohh here we go the abusive pm's start!


just report them.......


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

CarolineH said:


> Well they have all dug their holes for themselves so now I suppose they are all off to watch cbbc.


So if some of us are digging holes for ourselves, what exactly are you doing ?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

ally said:


> My point exactly Cav, sadly certain posters don't get that, do they?????


what i dont get is why you done this thread

have i missed the point:blushing:


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Nicci said:


> So if some of us are digging holes for ourselves, what exactly are you doing ?


Trying for the mod's job


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Trying for the mod's job


eye eye well spotted....


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

My concern is that no stud dog owner i know who puts all the thought into health screening would ever consider using their dog on a different breed,so where do you find the stud dogs to use to put across the poodles?

One of the doodle owners has said that they have never heard of pra testing or cnm testing 

These diseases are getting increasingly common in labs and pra can lead to complete blindness by approx 6 years of age.
To use a stud dog, whose breed carries these diseases, that has not been tested is madness


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

Sallyanne, as you must be aware, Staffies were used as nursery dogs..... perhaps that is why you personally need one! Bye!!! I have real things to do like ironing... and breathing... and being nice to people as is my natural personality!!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Badger's Mum said:


> Trying for the mod's job


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Trying for the mod's job





animallover111 said:


> eye eye well spotted....


Has nobody been picked then?

I couldn't become a mod, too much hard work :yesnod:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

ally said:


> Sallyanne, as you must be aware, Staffies were used as nursery dogs..... perhaps that is why you personally need one! Bye!!! I have real things to do like ironing... and breathing... and being nice to people as is my natural personality!!!


Maybe it's because I have children and they are known as the "Nanny Dogs" actually.
Carry on with your snide remarks,I'm not really bothered as I did ask genuine questions which again your refusing to answer but would prefer to make rude comments.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

Good grief - what a waste of server space this thread is


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Has nobody been picked then?
> 
> I couldn't become a mod, too much hard work :yesnod:


No i don't think so


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Blimey ive just been out with my dogs & this thread has gone even further downhill!

Ally i cant believe you actually think people are jelouse that doodles are so popular, i hate the fact that my breed is!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

this thread will be locked due to lots of complaints,


----------

